
What's the oldest website you've built that is still live? - morog
many of us on HN have had a stint as a web designer at some time in the past, whether it was making a website for a relative or running a web design agency in the 90s. I&#x27;m sure there are some gems out there of Internet history!
======
ToFab123
Where I work we have 2 customers that are still using the websites we build
for them in 2006. Layout has been adjusted a few times, but they are basically
the same to this day. Cannot provide urls.

